# Surrogacy in Thailand



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Has anyone done surrogacy in Thailand?
I have a friend who wants to be a dad and as single people have now been stopped from doing anymore treatment at my clinic in India. He is now looking else where please help .Thank you...costs,recommendations etc x


----------



## aqua2011 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Tye,

I haven't done surrogacy in Thailand, but I looked at it last year. There is a forum, named 'thai surrogacy forum'. Your friend maybe find it useful.

Aqua


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

thankx


----------

